# Free betta art



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone want pictures of your bettas mailed to you for *free* with *no expense for shipping? *

( I unfortunately can not post a picture of my work, because of my very old computer not allowing me to upload images )


Please post a picture of your betta here and I will PM you when I'm ready to mail you your drawings.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Anyone? I do realistic pictures of all tail and color types, males, females, everything

Also I really need something to do until summer camp starts


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

O.K finally managed to upload ONE picture, it took a while, I'll try to get more soon so I don't need to mail pictures anymore


http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=38902


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

OK my computer is really messing up please ignore my last post


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Will you do Chewbacca?


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Would you do one of Neptune? I'd love to have one of Gypsy as well but his pics aren't real great yet.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You can do mine if you would like..


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

ok,these may take awhile, they will be uploaded not mailed, uploading is actually working now


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Could you do one of Dahlia for me? He looks a bit greyish in this pic but he's really dark.


----------



## merljoey (Jul 8, 2012)

i cant send apicture but can you do sprike

tail type;crowntail

color;red blue inthe tail. gray in the body.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_If you could do one of my Sapphire ~ I would love it_;-)


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Lelei, are you a photographer? You have some amazing pictures of your fish! What camera do you use?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

ok, I'll try to get a start on these at camp today.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you can't get around to mine, you don't need to.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I can get them all done it just may take awhile, I'll have the first 2 up by tomorrow


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

sorry alsmost all my bettas got sick at once and I haven't been drawing much, don't worry I will have pictures up soon.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Will you do Chewbacca?


Here he is:


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

HEY! Can you draw this guy for me? 









no rush and thanks if you can.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Goldibug said:


> Lelei, are you a photographer? You have some amazing pictures of your fish! What camera do you use?


Thanks so much..this pic of Sapphire I got lucky..most of my fish pics arent that great..but then some even I am surprized that they come out so good


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> HEY! Can you draw this guy for me?
> 
> no rush and thanks if you can.


Of course, he has purple blue red and white, right? the picture is very dark so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Goldibug said:


> Would you do one of Neptune? I'd love to have one of Gypsy as well but his pics aren't real great yet.


Here he is:


----------

